
Your syntax highlighter is wrong (2014) - dsego
https://medium.com/@MrJamesFisher/your-syntax-highlighter-is-wrong-6f83add748c9
======
grawprog
I liked his diff colour scheme. I don't know if it's because of the assertions
he made or not but I found it easier to see the difference. I'm a little bit
colour blind though. I'm pretty good with very green and very red things but
lighter greens and reds get kind of murky for me. I don't really like looking
at green and red together though. I find it hard to look at it kind of hurts
my brain to stare at it for too long.

